

Ask HN: What are your best productivity hacks? - pg_bot

Time is our most valuable resource, what do you do to get the most utility out of your time? Are there any tools, frameworks, scripts, or websites you would recommend to get things done faster? Any tips or tricks that could help would be appreciated.
======
sumukh1
> most utility out of your time?

Sleep. If you aren't getting enough of it, then the greatest ROI can be a nap
or just sleeping properly.

Remember technology itself is a tool. To effectively use it, you need to be in
good shape (Mentally, and to some extent physically)

That and I turn off the wifi on my computer, clear my desk, close the door,
pause music, and just sit for a few minutes and physically write out what I
want to do, how I am going to do it, and execute. Check marks keep me going.

Speaking of sleep...

------
CommentTo
Very broad question, but some tech. stuff I use:

1\. Chrome's inspector (or firebug) - devs have to know this!

2\. jQuery and related plugins - super useful for animating, making stuff work
cross-browser, and whatnot.

3\. Notepad++'s find-in-files, find-count, and others. Notepad++ in general.

4\. WinDiff is pretty useful when you want to compare files/folders.

5\. Nice Date utils.

But what type (category) of answers are you looking for?

------
aymeric
I list a plan of action before starting anything.

It helps me form the solution in my head, but also it helps me when I switch
contexts: re-reading the list of things to do puts me back into my thought
process.

------
glimcat
Close the office door and disable the NIC.

